# i failed.................



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

i did however manage to make 900 or so miles of my trip between florida and texas i did however run out of money just past Lafayette LA and had to call in the ride to come get me. when i get more time ill post some of the stories and oh my are they some good stories but for now im going to rest for a bit then go do a short ride some where


----------



## madduck (Oct 13, 2005)

not a failure bro. this trip just happened to go to lafayette. maybe get some etouffee, come back for more next time, go farther for a different adventure. 

congrads on your accomplishment.


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

thank you and your right i mean i did do 900 miles but it wasnt the whole trip i feel like i wussed out or something lol either way i got alot of hills to look forward to now its going to be a hell of a time going from no hills to nothing but hills lol


----------



## Bolshoi125 (Oct 22, 2010)

Not a failure to me!! 900 miles is no joke. still an accomplishment.


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

What madduck and Bolshoi125 typed! You pointed your front wheel in one direction, and didn't look back for 900 miles. Thatsalottamiles!


----------



## SlowMike (Aug 21, 2011)

Your legs didn't fail. Your cardio didn't fail. Your wallet failed. Next time just remember the old military adage that amateurs talk tactics while professionals talk logistics.

Great job on the attempt though...damn...900 miles...


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

congrats on your completing your ride from Florida to Lafayette LA!!!!!!!

Like I could even come close to that. I need 2 days rest after 100 mi.


----------



## Daesu (Oct 21, 2011)

nice job!!


----------



## nathan_b (Jul 3, 2011)

My hat's off to anyone who completes 900 miles, well done


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

"I failed"

I do not think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## zma21 (Oct 26, 2011)

That's a long trip man.

If you would have stopped through the Hammond area I could have spotted you a $20 .


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I would love to know what route you took. You're inspiring....


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Very courageous. It's not like this was a tour that you knew what to expect. You prepared for what you thought it would take. Sounds like a simple miscalculation that you learned from and had a great experience. I'm looking forward to your stories


----------

